# muzzleloader turkey



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

what type of bullet is preffered for turkeys while using a muzzleloader? do they make a special type of bird shot? if not, do you guys prefer a sabbot or a ball?
THANKS


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

With Blackpower and bird shot, bore is everything.
A 10 ga or 12 ga will pattern better than a 20 ga.
Pattern the gun using different loads at set yardages and it will tell you what to use.
Honestly a 20 will work but it has to be close.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

trout said:


> With Blackpower and bird shot, bore is everything.
> A 10 ga or 12 ga will pattern better than a 20 ga.
> Pattern the gun using different loads at set yardages and it will tell you what to use.
> Honestly a 20 will work but it has to be close.


im confused:help:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

You can not hunt turkeys with a muzzleloading rifle, only a muzzleloading shotgun. Pick up a turkey guide and read it, it's all in there. You can't use any shot larger than #4 for turkey.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

yea i know this. im looking at it right now. i was asking what type of bullet to use.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Shot size would be the same as a regular shotgun #6, #5
Bore size is gauge and the larger gauge/bore would allow the shot to pattern somewhat better.
The Larger gauge/bores will handle larger loads of shot.

Shot size should be determined by the gun and how it patterns.
Try 6's and 7.5 and 5s and see what shoots best on the pattern board.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i will be sure to


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

monczunski said:


> i was asking what type of bullet to use.


don't confuse bullet with shot,ya can't shoot a turkey with a bullet no matter what kind of gun it comes out of.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Ninja, can you take this one? :lol:


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

monczunski said:


> what type of bullet is preffered for turkeys while using a muzzleloader? do they make a special type of bird shot? if not, do you guys prefer a sabbot or a ball?
> THANKS


I have taken three turkeys in the last two years with my 20 ga. flintlock cylinder bore. I use 75 grains of ffg goex black powder, a hard overpowder card, two thin overshot cards, 1 1/4 oz. #5 shot, and a thin over shot card. Patterns ok out to about 20 yards. I would not attempt a shot any longer than that. 

It is so rewarding, to me, to do it the old way.

What type of muzzleloader do you have, or comtemplating getting?


----------

